# Nano tank



## Thomas Cranham (18 Mar 2020)

Can anyone recommend any nano tanks? Going to look at getting one soon for my first scape and there's lots of choice!

Not sure about fish, but my scape would mainly be for the plants, especially bucephalandra!


----------



## Tucker90 (18 Mar 2020)

For the money dennerle scapers tanks are great as a starter tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (18 Mar 2020)

What is your budget?


----------



## Thomas Cranham (18 Mar 2020)

Siege said:


> What is your budget?


I wouldn't like to pay more than £70 for the tank. And I don't know if filters would be extra (I'm a complete beginner and am going to read the tutorials on here soon). I think lighting is extra...


----------



## Siege (18 Mar 2020)

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquael-shrimp-set-smart-20l-4511-p.asp

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquael-shrimp-set-smart-30l-4512-p.asp

Something like these would be a nice place to start.

it’ll leave plenty in the budget for hardscape and plants. Don’t scrimp on the plants, pack it out!

S.


----------



## Thomas Cranham (18 Mar 2020)

Thank you! And I have plenty of Bucephalandra ready to be planted


----------



## alto (19 Mar 2020)

Not quite at the stated budget, but I think a tank with more options (heater can be hidden in the filter area, various lights can be used)

Beta Acuarios Compact line 

This is the tank in GreenAqua’s Betta Fish Tank Setup

The Aquael Shrimp tank always shows nicely in the pictures - but that’s the tank shown without heater and filter (the sponge is grand for the shrimp)
You can see a rather nicely scape done by Nicole at Horizon Aquatics in this video from Geordie Scaper (George Farmer mentioned him in a recent video and the “new shop in the North”)


----------



## Siege (19 Mar 2020)

They are nice.

Also look at the Fluval flex.

also oase style line. I’m unsure the smallest size they come in though!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Mar 2020)

I think the Dennerle cubes offer a great range in 10L, 20L and 30L in bare tank, basic or complete depending on what you want or your budget.

https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/82-aquariums-up-to-30l

They also do a 60L cube and the 35L scapers tank.


----------



## Thomas Cranham (20 Mar 2020)

Thanks everyone! I went for the Aquael Shrimp set smart because the size isn't too daunting for me. And it comes with a filter and light so don't need to worry about them. Just need to read up on stopping algae growth and deciding what plants to put in the tank to complement the Bucephalandra!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (22 Mar 2020)

Good call. My first tank was the Aquael shrimp set and it has been great. I did replace the filter with a sponge filter because I was scared about shrimplets getting sucked in. The sponge that comes with it is quite coarse but could easily be replaced.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (31 Mar 2020)

Also look up how best to “plant” the bucephalandrw. You may want to tie them to decor rather than actually plant them as such...


----------



## Deano3 (2 Apr 2020)

Great choice i seen them at horizon aquatics and look like a great all in 1 kit.

Make sire you do a journal for us to see progress and help you along.

Thanks dean


Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Cranham (12 Jun 2020)

So working at a nursing home the last few months have been intense to say the least. Pretty horrible to be honest. But the other weekend I finally managed to plant up my tank. It's Borneo themed, so contains only bucephalandra, moss, ferns and floating plants. This week I added some blue jelly shrimp. For a first go I'm really happy with it. Even my wife is!


----------



## si walker (12 Jun 2020)

You changed the light then!

V🆒

Si


----------



## Ray (12 Jun 2020)

Is that a ONF Flat Nano on a low tech tank? If so what power are you running on?


----------



## Thomas Cranham (12 Jun 2020)

Ray said:


> Is that a ONF Flat Nano on a low tech tank? If so what power are you running on?


On full for 12 hours a day. Is that too much? The floating plants off some shade to the plants below.


----------



## Thomas Cranham (12 Jun 2020)

si walker said:


> You changed the light then!
> 
> V🆒
> 
> Si


Yeah, I was told by a few people that they are worth the price?


----------



## Ray (12 Jun 2020)

Thomas Cranham said:


> On full for 12 hours a day. Is that too much? The floating plants off some shade to the plants below.



For submerged plants we normally do 8 hours/day. More just encourages algae.

I’ve got a 17l 25cm cube with a Betta (so low flow, which is a factor) and I’m running the same light at 25%. I turned it up to 50% and my S. Repens melted - presumably too much light. Buce and Annubias in same tank were ok. So it could be S. Repens is just sensitive to changes and would have put up new leaves. 

So I’m trying to gauge what power with the ONF Nano is “too much light”. If you get on OK it tells me this is possible and I just need to adjust slowly. Please keep us posted how you get on.


----------



## Thomas Cranham (13 Jun 2020)

Ray said:


> For submerged plants we normally do 8 hours/day. More just encourages algae.
> 
> I’ve got a 17l 25cm cube with a Betta (so low flow, which is a factor) and I’m running the same light at 25%. I turned it up to 50% and my S. Repens melted - presumably too much light. Buce and Annubias in same tank were ok. So it could be S. Repens is just sensitive to changes and would have put up new leaves.
> 
> So I’m trying to gauge what power with the ONF Nano is “too much light”. If you get on OK it tells me this is possible and I just need to adjust slowly. Please keep us posted how you get on.


I'm still very new to the hobby so learning all the time. I've not seen any melting of any leaves and the tank has been planted almost 2 weeks now. I was using the light this way because I heard that stronger plants means less algae, and I thought stronger light would equal stronger plants. I really don't want to encourage algae. 

And I didn't realise you could have a betta in such a small tank. I've just got snails and shrimp in there on clean up duty


----------



## Ray (13 Jun 2020)

OK, two weeks is good - keep us posted. I’ve ordered a 3rd party dimmer (I’ve not got the version with an app that you have) so I can slowly increase my light and find out what the ceiling is. Maybe if I go up 5%/week I can get up to full...

With filtration and heating a betta is possible, although it might eat your shrimp so that could turn out to be an either/or decision. Also they don’t like too much flow which is counter to what the plants want...


----------



## X3NiTH (13 Jun 2020)

Thomas Cranham said:


> And I didn't realise you could have a betta in such a small tank.



I’ll surprise you, top marks if you can find the Bettas!

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/mts-just-how-bad-do-you-have-it.56900/post-560276


----------

